# Favorite hook for live shrimp



## nfriday68 (Oct 15, 2010)

Got into what I believe was a nice school of specs on a flat today. I was fishing live shrimp on the bottom with a Carolina rig. In a 30 minute period I caught 2 keepers but probably missed 10 good strikes. I dont ever remember missing that many fish but its been awhile since Ive fished the inshore so I may be setting the hook wrong.

I was using kahle hooks and attempting a sweeping hook set after  a short pause.

Is the kahle supposed to be self setting? Therefore should I simply be reeling down on the fish?

Should I give a trout longer to take the bait (bait checks after a couple of the missed strikes revealed that the shrimp was still intact)?

Would I be better served with a circle hook?

I know the trout has been referred to as a "paper mouth" but today was ridiculous, especially when I ran out of live shrimp...


----------



## Mweathers (Oct 16, 2010)

I use a #2 Kahle.  I set the hook pretty hard.  Thing to remember about it is that sometimes the trout only have the unhooked part of the shrimp in their mouths.  I hook the shrimp just under the horn....trout are mostly head biters I believe.  Sometimes you just miss them.

Mike


----------



## Magowah (Oct 17, 2010)

Try to find a triple stength #8 treble.  Work great drifting live shrimp in the Alabama Point pass.


----------



## bnz (Oct 17, 2010)

Of course there are many different ways to do this but I use either a 1/0 or 3/0 Gamakatsu octopus hook depending on how big the shrimp I am using are.

Check out this website:

http://www.cfecf.com/shrimp.htm

I use the weedless option without pinching off the tail fan.







Trout will almost always invariably swallow a shrimp head first so using the weedless option the hook is in a good spot to get them right in the lip.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Oct 17, 2010)

I use Kahle hooks.  I fish with Power Pro so I do not set the hook, simply raise the rod tip and reel.


----------



## razor1 (Oct 17, 2010)

Everyone has there own techniques and favorite tackle/rigs fishing for differant kinds of fish and I have always believed that what ever works for you is what you should use, so I cant say that fishing one way or the other is the right or wrong way, but I can tell you that I trout fish alot and I always use a kahle 1/0 and X2 on hooking the shrimp under the horn. Hooking this way lets the shrimp swim/flip/jump and be presented natural. When you feel a hit fishing carolina style, a short, quik, but light set should work for you, it does for me. Kahle all the way for me trout fishing................


----------



## nfriday68 (Oct 17, 2010)

All good input.

Had the kahle in the horn going so who knows...user error I suppose

Bnz: Interesting stuff on that weedless set up.  Ive tail hooked flipping for reds around docks and pylons before but not in any other situations. Ill have to give it a try in more situations.

-Nate


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have found that trash fish are usually whats biting if you get that many missed bites.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 18, 2010)

I like the kahle under a cork. anything else an I prefer a circle hook.
Before Boater's world closed they carried calcutta circles that where sharp and CHEEP. Head hook only.
2x on K-Ds point.
cw


----------



## Robert 31320 (Oct 18, 2010)

K-DAWG XB 2003 said:


> I have found that trash fish are usually whats biting if you get that many missed bites.



That's a fact!


----------



## nfriday68 (Oct 28, 2010)

Update:

Despite the good tips given here concerning rigging and hook choice....

K-Dawg and Robert were right. Gotten on some keeper trout lately and have missed a lot less strikes. With this fall bite like it is these fish are just mauling the poor crustaceans.
No doubt when you lay into em


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 29, 2010)

Available in 2/0 - 4/0 and 6/0 sizes, the RedfishOne Light Wire Inshore Professional Series hooks are great for tail hooking or head hooking a live shrimp. Many people bottom fish for trout and reds (me included) and a butt dragged shrimp can crawl along the bottom if the hook is light enough... But, it has to be strong as well. This Inshore light wire series RedfishOne hook is sharp and it's light.

They are also good for finger mullet and bull minnows/mud minnows as well... They dont bend easily and bait can "tote" the hooks around with no problem due to its light weight.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 29, 2010)

Magowah said:


> Try to find a triple stength #8 *treble*.



Do you find that you wind up destroying the mouths of undersized trout when they are caught by multiple hooks?


----------



## CUOffshore (Oct 29, 2010)

Trout aren't that big, guys.  There's no point in using hooks three times the size of those that you use to catch a 40 or 50 lb. king. 

Go with the smallest wire hook that you can get away with.  Your shrimp won't be weighted down and will be _much_ more active, you'll get better penetration, & and you'll catch a LOT more fish.

Try it...  you'll see.

-D


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Oct 29, 2010)

CUOffshore said:


> Trout aren't that big, guys.  There's no point in using hooks three times the size of those that you use to catch a 40 or 50 lb. king.
> 
> Go with the smallest wire hook that you can get away with.  Your shrimp won't be weighted down and will be _much_ more active, you'll get better penetration, & and you'll catch a LOT more fish.
> 
> ...



While I do agree with you on keeping it light, the lightest hook that you COULD use for a trout would get torn apart by a nice flounder, red, drum, dock pylon, oyster bed, or whatever else might be down there. I hate losing fish. 

I think he's on the right track with his original rig or something similar. If you're in the right spot, the life expectancy of your shrimp will be so short that you won't be worried about how much action he has.


----------



## skippygus73 (Oct 31, 2010)

Gamakatsu Wide Gap Finesse Hook Weedless

I like these pretty good for shrimp.  They are light weight and keep the grass off fairly good.  They are also really sharp and with the wide gap, they hook up good.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not an expert by any means but know that using a quality hook and a circle is the answer for me.  Every one has their preference but even with young kids fishing with me they have had success with the circle hooks and usually less damage to the released fish.


----------

